# meca 1x event april 14 columbus, oh



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

What: meca 1x event
When: Sunday april 14th noon - 6pm
Where: the shoppes at alum creek 1030 alum creek dr. Columbus, oh 43209
Who: you!

Iasca will be present, but unsure if they are offering sq


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been informed that IASCA will be having sq at this event


----------



## christherep (Sep 26, 2012)

Damn, I'll be out of town .


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

one month away! get that tuning in!


----------



## c_lacombe (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

less than 2 weeks away


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

getting closer


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

alright 1st ohio event of 2013 tomorrow. sq for meca and iasca!


----------

